# Emergency Manager (University Police)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Emergency Manager (University Police)*
Institution:
Suffolk University

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/11/2020

Type:
Full-Time
Summary of Position:

The emergency manager has responsibility for all aspects of emergency preparedness and emergency management at Suffolk University at all on-campus and off-campus facilities, owned or leased. Works with individuals at all levels of the institution to develop and initiate campus-wide mitigation, preparedness, response, and recovery programs that meet regulatory guidelines, protects the university's assets, prepares the University to deal with unforeseen disruptions to operations and leads recovery and normalization activities. Previous higher education emergency management experience is required.

Primary Responsibilities:


Coordinate the ongoing development, maintenance and implementation of the Suffolk Emergency Plan (SEP) and assist the business continuity manager with plans. Participate in professional development to keep abreast with trends within the emergency management community, with emphasis on higher education, and take steps to verify the institution is planning accordingly. Recommend emergency planning-related policies to University leadership.
Collaborate with the risk manager for purposes of developing and implementing emergency management planning, assist with business continuity planning, and notification of emergencies. Management and response to international incidents that impact members of the University community.
Create a culture of campus-wide emergency preparedness by utilizing social media, departmental meetings, and keeping a visible presence on campus and other venues as appropriate.
Manage the Emergency Operations Center when activated, serve as an incident commander, as appropriate, during a critical international or national incident, and coordinate the University's emergency notification system.
Develop and conduct robust emergency management training, including Study Abroad orientation for the University. Conduct periodic drills and amend training based on outcomes. Conduct hazard vulnerability analysis and develop evacuation plans.
Keep informed of federal, state, and local regulations effecting emergency plans to ensure adherence. Interact with outside agencies to coordinate emergency support activities.
Serve as the chair of the University's Incident Support Team (IST), coordinator for the Threat Assessment Team, and chair of the weather team. Participate on other University committees as appropriate.
Develop and/or assist with managing budget for emergency management.
Management and response to international incidents that impact members of the University community.
Work with the Center of International Programs (CIPS) office to ensure safety of students abroad.
Assists in institutional Clery Act compliance including monitoring, updating and the implementation of institutional Clery Act policies and procedures.
Requirements/Qualifications:


Bachelor's degree is required, with five or more years of relevant emergency management experience
Experience in higher education is required
Experience in the Clery Act compliance is preferred
Excellent verbal, written, and interpersonal skills to communicate effectively with individuals at all levels of the organization as well as outside consultants and members of local and regional regulatory agencies
Ability to take initiative, work independently, and follow tasks through to completion
Strong organizational and time management skills, including the ability to meet deadlines and work under pressure
Presentation preparation and delivery skills to present in group settings
Ability to develop programs and train groups and individuals
Demonstrates ability to lead individuals and groups in high-stress situations
Strong leadership, interpersonal and consensus-building skills with demonstrated problem-solving and decision-making experience
Ability to operate 24/7 in the event of an emergency affecting the University community
Suffolk University is an affirmative action, equal opportunity employer. The University is dedicated to the goal of building a diverse and inclusive faculty and staff that reflect the broad range of human experience who contribute to the robust exchange of ideas on campus, and who are committed to teaching and working in a diverse environment. We strongly encourage applications from groups historically marginalized or underrepresented because of race/color, gender, religious creed, disability, national origin, veteran status or LGBTQ status. Suffolk University is especially interested in candidates who, through their training, service and experience, will contribute to the diversity and excellence of the University community.

Suffolk University does not discriminate against any person on the basis of race, color, national origin, ancestry, religious creed, sex, gender identity, sexual orientation, marital status, disability, age, genetic information, or status as a veteran in admission to, access to, treatment in, or employment in its programs, activities, or employment.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Suffolk University

Online App. Form:
http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qg19Vfw5&j=oCefdfw2&k=Apply

Suffolk University is an Equal Opportunity Employer


----------

